# Moroccan Oil (Argan Oil)



## Surlysomething (Nov 25, 2013)

As i've got older my hair has got much drier and it was always somewhat dry because it's curly, but it's been like wheat since I got it foiled the last time and it was quite bothersome and not very nice to look at (in my opinion).

I asked a haridresser friend what I could do about it and she suggested Moroccan oil. I bought some and seriously, this is the best thing to ever happen to my hair. I don't need any product in it and it leaves it soft, shiny and it smells AMAZING. My curls hold their shape perfectly as well.

I just thought I would give you all a shout out about it. It's amazing.

I'm using Organix but I think there are quite a few versions of it out there.


----------



## azerty (Nov 25, 2013)

Argan oil is very good for cosmetics but it is also very good for health in food and delicious, but quite expensive. I've tasted it in Morocco 2 years ago. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argan_oil


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 25, 2013)

I've been using Argan Oil for my hair for about a year now. It's great for those times I don't have the time to condition well after shampooing. It's not even noticeable that I didn't. While it doesn't do much for me, because my hair is very healthy on its own... It is great for those with seriously high damage in their hair. And for those in a rush every once in awhile who have no time to spend on getting their hair perfect. Lol.

I wish I would've had this when I was younger. My hair was so awful and fried up. A lot of it owing to hard water, though, since I lived out in the countryside. But learning to not wash my hair every single day and to deep condition at least once a week has given my locks a full turn around health-wise. 

There's intense treatments that contain Argan Oil that are also super great, as well as the plain old oil to slick into the hair. Love them all. But I use just the plain oil because I don't really need it at all.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 26, 2013)

I use an argon oil after every shower followed up by a coconut spray. It makes my hair feel so soft.


----------



## archivaltype (Nov 30, 2013)

I used argan oil every time I washed my hair (every other day or every 2 days or so) when it was really long, and I only used it on my ends. It worked okay for me, kept them from getting crispy and all. 
I have since got like 17 inches cut off and lost the stuff I used; I started using coconut oil for the KP on my arms -which works so so so good btw- and just running whatever was leftover on my hands through my hair and it works so goooood. I love it more than the AO.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 1, 2013)

I love my coconut oil spray! I used it after every shower and sometimes in between. It smells good and leaves my hair soft.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have hair that has naturally loose curls and gets frizzy when it's dry outside. I love my Argan oil spray.


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

great stuff, saved my hair!


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 20, 2014)

I have really curly hair and I've tried this before
Moroccan Argan Oil Shampoo & Conditioner
I did not like what it did to my hair. 

But now, I deep condition 2x a week with extra virgin olive oil after a shower. I wear it overnight and rinse with any conditioner. I wash with shampoo twice a month. I never dry my hair - I just wring it out. I also never brush it - I only use my fingers and detangle with product. I wear protective curly hairstyles and air dry. My hair has grown lots quicker and is so much more manageable!

And I use this as a leave-in conditioner 
Cantu Shea Butter

Curly hair is tough.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 20, 2014)

Now, I'm very intrigued about all this. My hair is very wavy rather than curly and, although a bit dry towards the ends, is generally in good condition. I wash it every other day and only comb it through with a wide tooth comb whilst I've got condition in in the shower. That said, I've been hearing a lot about this oil stuff and I do wish my hair kept it's waves in the damp, rather than going hella frizzy at the slightest sign of humidity or rain, and I wouldn't complain if my hair were softer still.

I can't get over the mental stumbling block that oil = grease, though. What's the key to not making my hair look like I've washed it in, well, oil??


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 20, 2014)

I've tried over a dozen different brands and this one is perfect for me. It's a serum that only contains Argan oil and Vitamin E and absorbs instantly into hair. Never ever greasy. It can be pricey but you only need a dime sized amount for shoulder length hair. I've been using it for over a year. 

NuMe Arganics Argan Oil 

View attachment argon-oil__00690_zoom-179x300.jpg


----------



## J34 (Mar 20, 2014)

This is great advice, being a guy I have no idea how to care for my hair type. So its very dry mostly and just a mess, I will try this and hopefully it may prove to be worthwhile. :happy:


----------



## terpsichore (Mar 22, 2014)

question - when you put argan oil on your hair, do you just use it on the ends, like from the shoulder and down? or do you use it on the scalp as well?

i tried it once and found that even a small amount made my hair look oily and greasy. maybe i should have just put it on the ends?


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 23, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> question - when you put argan oil on your hair, do you just use it on the ends, like from the shoulder and down? or do you use it on the scalp as well?
> 
> i tried it once and found that even a small amount made my hair look oily and greasy. maybe i should have just put it on the ends?


I follow the directions which say to pour a dime to nickle sized amount in your palm, then rub them together and run them through your hair, then on your ends, until your hands are no longer shiny. Sometimes I use a bit more. Less is more, usually.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 23, 2014)

terpsichore said:


> question - when you put argan oil on your hair, do you just use it on the ends, like from the shoulder and down? or do you use it on the scalp as well?
> 
> i tried it once and found that even a small amount made my hair look oily and greasy. maybe i should have just put it on the ends?



I use it on my ends first, then everywhere else until there's no sign of product left on my hands. A dime sized amount should be enough for the majority of people. Definitely is for me, and I've got loads of hair. But my hair is really healthy besides the very ends of my strands. 

I'd say concentrate it where there's damage first, then use leftovers on the rest.


----------



## bigcutiesugar (Mar 23, 2014)

I absolutely love the scent of argan oil. My friend (a hairdresser) used to give me little "free sample" bottles. It's a wonderful product! I'd definitely only use it on my ends though.


----------



## Shan34 (Mar 23, 2014)

Great thread. I also have curly hair that since moving to Kansas has at times given me a very hard time with dryness. I have tried to not wash my hair as much, I have a hard time with that. My sis washes her hair once a week and her hair is SO beautiful I can't believe how great it looks even one week out from a shampoo. 

I also have suffered from thinning. Way more than I'm comfortable with. Saw a dermatologist who said it's due to trauma and it will grow back...that was two years ago and while I don't think I've lost any more, it's not coming back the way he said it would. It sucks.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to love Argan oil in my hair before i decided to go blonde. I was getting brassy colors back in my hair from it. So i switched to Coconut oil. It is great also!  Argan was my favorite when i had darker hair!


----------



## FionaForemost (Aug 30, 2014)

prettyssbbw said:


> I used to love Argan oil in my hair before i decided to go blonde. I was getting brassy colors back in my hair from it. So i switched to Coconut oil. It is great also!  Argan was my favorite when i had darker hair!



I'm also a brunette-to-blonde and totally agree. I <3 coconut oil. I use it for everything. makeup remover, deodorant, eye lubricant, lip/body/hair moisturizer, frizz tamer, cuticle oil...I can't even think of everything I use it for, my fingers are in it all the time. I use it for cooking, too! It's great stuff.


----------



## Marlayna (Aug 30, 2014)

bigcutiesugar said:


> I absolutely love the scent of argan oil. My friend (a hairdresser) used to give me little "free sample" bottles. It's a wonderful product! I'd definitely only use it on my ends though.


It looks like I'm in the minority, I hate the smell of that stuff. Someone gave me some, and I only use it on my feet.


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 2, 2014)

It's good on skin also. I've been using some as a moisturizer since I've been getting hives. I think it helps.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 17, 2014)

How is it for split ends? Mine are horrendous


----------



## Awen9 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi,
I used Argan oil for my hair. Argan oil is proven to make hair softer and shinier. It is the ideal hair conditioner and it can even help to treat split ends and tame frizzy hair. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Tabitha1950 (Oct 5, 2016)

I like using Josie Muran Argan Oil and Argan Milk. I've noticed my hair isn't as frizzy. For Shampoo/Conditioner with Argan oil in it my granddaughter uses Renpure Originals.


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 10, 2016)

I use maracuja, marula, and jojoba (jojoba's technically a wax, not an oil) for face/skin, and coconut or red palm for hair pre-swim to protect from chlorine, saltwater, and UV. I have combination skin and rarely use nut oils like argan because two of my friends have nut allergies. I try to keep skin oils more toward the middle or the linoleic side and hair oils more oleic to prevent breakouts but you may have different skin that likes just the opposite or something more extreme linoleic if your skin gets oily naturally, which people see as a negative but think of it like this: you'll look younger longer if you have naturally oily skin.


----------

